# Earphones for 2-2.5k



## mindfreak2u (Jun 11, 2015)

hey there everyone. I recently purchased some daaku earphones which were probably the worst decision of my life. It broke after 3 months itself. I need a new set of earphones around 2 - 2.5k which give me good bass and are gymming friendly( dont come out of the ears). i was looking at yurbuds inspire 300 as im getting them for 2k. any other suggestions you guys have? Ive seen a lot of mixed reviews about this product so im not very keen on buying them until i get a solid go from here . Thanks!


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 11, 2015)

Buy Audio Technica ATH-CKX5 BL Sonic Fuel In-ear headphones, Blue Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in

I got these from flipkart on an awesome discount month back, comes with C-tip. Good bass, wide sound-stage, awesome clarity in highs. Comes with C-tip. Never falls off ears while running.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 12, 2015)

Buy it from SD 

Audio Technica ATH-CKX5 In Ear Earphones (Red) - Buy Online @ Rs.1953/- | Snapdeal

@1953


----------



## mindfreak2u (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks a lot people! Only any other suggestions or should i go ahead and get em? I think i forgot to mention i need a mic with these as well. Kindly suggest some with mic too guys


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Jun 16, 2015)

You can go with Soundmagic ES18S. It has Great bass, Great built quality, Nice isolation buds, Great quality sound. Have been using sound magic for 3 years. Even beats 2-3k priced earphones anyday. Best sound and built quality earphones at a very very low price. A must have at this price


----------



## mindfreak2u (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks your suggestion rakesh but i have a budget of 2.5k and im confident i can get a better set in this range! also i need sports earphones which wont come off while running & gymming and these look like theyll come off during these sessions  Do you have any other suggestions?


----------

